# Travelling to australia in March 2011



## arch23

Hi,
My husband and i are planning to travel to Australia, in March 2011, for our silver anniversary, for about 10-12 days. Mainly Cairns and Sydney are the major destinations in my mind . I have been dying to visit the Great Barrier Reef since forever and want to visit during this special time in my life. However, all these recent ongoing news about floods in several parts of Australia is very distressing. and i am wondering if i should postpone my plans.
I request someone to guide me if we should go ahead with our vacation plans to Australia in March 2011 and what are the must-see places besides Cains and Sydney. 
Any guidance will be really appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer

March is certainly our wet season for the far north Archie and it is really impossible to predict what the weather could be this time of year up Cairns way even a week or so in advance and you could even run into a cyclone and without that it could be tropically wet and very high in humidity.

So for sure if you can put your trip back to May or June, that is a far better time to visit for the GBR and Sydney for Sydney also can be very muggy and testing in March too.
A lot of people do always think they need to go all the way to Cairns to see the GBR but if you are coming earlier, there are many options further south where you can have far less risk of a cyclone influence, a few places being
Great Barrier Reef Resort - Heron Island Resort Great Barrier Reef
Lady Elliot Island Great Barrier Reef - Official site
The Great Barrier Reef - Lady Musgrave Island - 1770 Great Barrier Reef Cruises
You can fly to Gladstone and catch a ferry to Heron Island
Have a look under Bookings for LEI and there is usually a pretty good fly in LEI and Fraser Island - fraserisland.net - Fraser Island Australia - World Heritage Listed package available and Fraser the largest Sand Island on the planet has some really beautiful areas and isso forested in parts you'd hardly know it was a sand island but certainly worth doing.
Lady Musgrave from 1770 is also a great GBR island for day trips and access to 1770 should be OK in March.
You may have to transit @ Brisbane for the above, check Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au re internal flights and then book direct with an airline and with all the mud and yuck about Brisbane it'll probably be best to not stay there, could be a bit smelly in places as can LEI because of bird nesting.
There's also the Whitsundays which is a lovely spot just about anytime of the year with Whitehaven Beach there arguably one of the greatest and unspoilt beaches on the planet, usually far enough south not to be too bothered by cyclones.
Down Sydney way, if you feel like hiring a car for some driving, you could take yourself a bit north to Port Stephens Visitors Information Centre or less visited and some lovely small coastal villages all down along the coast south of Sydney with places to stay in National Parks like EcoPoint Murramarang Resort but lots of options all around and if you headed inland from Batemans Bay you could check out the National Capital Canberra and then via Goulburn take a back road through to the Blue Mountains.
Plenty of accommodation always available and for something different and cheap, you might want to seek out some older style Aussie pubs - Welcome to Gday Pubs | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs , plenty around.
Sydney itself has many attractions you can look up - www.Sydney.com.au

And I nearly forgot too, for as much as the South Coast is something of a secret that doesn't get widely splashed about internationally, just like Tasmania, the oft forgotten Paradise of them all could be http://www.lordhoweisland.info/


----------



## CradleMtn

Great advice Wanderer. March in Cairns could be a "bit damp" AND there is more to the reef than just Cairns.

On a 10- 12 day holiday in Australia it is hard to stretch your trip out to more than 2 major areas (there is a LOT to see and do!)

Tasmania is fantastic but at least 3-4 days is needed (and March is a fantastic time to visit!) - Cradle Mountain is , of course, my favourite area!


----------



## arch23

*Thanks*

Thank you for your valuable inputs . 
will keep in mind and plan accordingly.


----------



## arch23

*Thanks*

Thank you cradle mountain ...


----------



## Dexter

If you are on the way from north to Sydney you might wanna do a stop over in Hunter Valley and Newcastle. Newcastle has some great views and nice beaches. Hunter Valley has its famous, breathtaking gardens located in Pokolbin.


----------



## prateekrica

I would say very good choice for March. You should visit these places.
The three towns below are good starting points for GBR tours.

Cairns 


Cairns is the one of themost popular starting points for exploration of the GBR. It is a quaint town but not one that is particularly scenic or interesting. You might be interested in taking a ride from Cairns on the Kuranda Railway for something different (see our section on Northern Queensland below for more information).


Townsville


The largest town in northern Queensland, Townsville is not quite a tourist haven, but has a number of minor attractions to fill your time between explorations of the Great Barrier Reef. 


Port Douglas


Port Douglas is the most popular jumping-off point for exploring the Great Barrier Reef. High-speed tour boats depart here for the Great Barrier Reef providing a nice day trip. 


If you are looking for some pampering and can afford it, spend a few days at the Sheraton Mirage in Port Douglas. If you cannot afford, stop by for a drink and save-up for your next visit.


----------



## pimlfo

I am going to travel to Australia for my business on Apirl and this topic is very useful to me.
thanks


----------



## Wanderer

pimlfo said:


> I am going to travel to Australia for my business on Apirl and this topic is very useful to me.
> thanks


April is not a bad time at all for visiting Australia and though the weather can be in a changing pattern just about anyway, it is kind of mild all over though could still be very warm and humid up Darwin way, still very hot inland and in the NW of WA less hot but still humid in NQ.
If thinking of southern parts, one thing you should look out for and something that you may not get so much in Hanoi even is the Autumn leaves changing colours of many treed areas in later April and May.


----------



## accommodationplus

Agree with the aforementioned comments.
It is important to understand the distances involved in Australia, so for Sydney to Cairns there is more than a couple of hours flying time.

While March will certainly be feeling the effects of the wet season, and also be showing evidence of the cyclone, there are some benefits of wet season up north, which is the waterfalls are at their best. However the heat and humidity may be uncomfortably oppressive for you, depending on where you are coming from.

Perhaps Arch, if you can share your interests we may be able to suggest some alternative destinations that will meet your needs, such as reef locations further south (suggest going out from the Whitsundays).

You will have an awesome time in Sydney!!


----------



## prateekrica

Sydney is a beautiful city. It is very safe and clean. It sort of reminds me of how American cities must have been during the 1950's (friendly people, less crime, and a more laid back atmosphere). I was there for only three days. I wish I could have stayed there longer since I didn't get to see everything. The Rocks is great, along with the Opera House, Darling Harbour, Luna Park, and the general downtown (CBD as they call it)area. Even though I visited the city in August (their winter) the weather was very pleasant. Highs were in the low 70's and in the 60's at night.


----------



## danwheblemedia

*Australia*

Hi you'll have no problems going to Cairns and Sydney. My friend was there during the floods and Cyclone and managed to travel through. That was last month.

I really recommend going to the Great Barrier Reef. I went backpacking Australia a year ago and the Reef was my favourite Australia vacation spot. It's a beautiful relaxing place. Cairns is full of Australia adventure activities like Bungee jumps and rainforest walks. You'll find it hot and muggy up there, compared with Sydney.

I'm currently planning another Australia adventure and just trying to generate some Australia holiday ideas.

Have a great holiday.


----------



## LouSvendsen

Dexter said:


> If you are on the way from north to Sydney you might wanna do a stop over in Hunter Valley and Newcastle. Newcastle has some great views and nice beaches. Hunter Valley has its famous, breathtaking gardens located in Pokolbin.


I will definitely be checking this out  thank you


----------



## daynam

Ive been living in Australia for a year and have traveled the entire east coast. Definately consider visiting the Whitsundays (as well as the great barrier reef) and Fraser Island! check out my youtube page kaydaydooz to see our australian travels for destination ideas.


----------



## anbumani10

*quote*

i will be planning to travel to Australia, in august 2011, for travelling about 30 days. Mainly melbourne are the major destinations in my mind . 
I request someone to guide me if we should go ahead with our vacation plans to Australia in august 2011 and what are the must-see places besides melbourne 
Any guidance will be really appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## anbumani10

*visit visa*

how to get visting visa?


----------



## anbumani10

thanks for kind information


----------

